# Do you think newborns are cute?



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww -breathes- wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

Babies aren't cute right after they're born because they're all gross. Once they're cleaned up, I think they're pretty cute. I think if I were to have my own baby, s/he'd be cute the second I see him/her.


----------



## kiskadee (Jan 9, 2009)

I don't think babies of any age look cute.


----------



## HamadAhli (Aug 7, 2012)

I do not find them cute actually, but I do find babies cute after being a year old.

I mean their looks actually develop at that age.


----------



## Kat91 (Mar 27, 2012)

No! They're quite ugly little things aren't they? LOL

They get cute a few days in though. Then they're sooo adorable!


----------



## Madman (Aug 7, 2012)

They are intended to be cute so people should care about them.


----------



## StellarTwirl (Jul 1, 2012)

I think newborns are creepy, like featherless baby birds. Before their personalities develop, they just seem like leaking, wailing, fleshy lumps.

But toddlers are the human pinnacle of cuteness. I like it when they embarrass their parents by being honest, curious, and awesome.


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

More often than not.


----------



## Polymaniac (Apr 8, 2012)

Yes, but only after they clean the blood off.


----------



## Aeneas2012 (Jul 18, 2012)

MelanieM said:


> I think my newborn baby would be cute, but others not so much. I often feel like there is something wrong with me as a woman, I have never been particularly gaga over babies. I associate them with crying and no sleep. I think ages 3 and 4 are really the cutest ages.


I think the reason you feel that something may be wrong with you is because society has a way of projecting motherhood unto women. For one reason or another, not all women desire to be mothers. Personally, I think people need to chill the fuck out, and live and let live. Enough with having to wear the "costumes" that other people think we should! It's a lot like a guy who isn't a die-hard sports fan -- it's his own business. By the way, I am a die-hard male sports fan...


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Ace Face said:


> I don't think they're cute... at all. They have raisin face... all wrinkly and shit. =S I'll look at them after about a month or so when their faces have taken a normal shape... THEN they'll be cute. But fresh out of the squeezer? Noooo... ugly, ugly, ugly, lol. What do you think?


I find cat babies cute even with all the blood, dogs are cute....but human babies....nah, idk why i just don't have the same DAWWWW reaction to them. *shrug*...especially when they are "fresh" out of the squeezer and unwashed.

Oh and I'm one of the few who voted "I can't believe you called the vagina a squeezer." <.<...>.> sounded funnier then the other options.


----------



## Subtle Murder (May 19, 2012)

I've had two rare opportunities to see babies fresh out of the squeezer -- one being my cousin, the other being one of my cousin's kids. For the first one I was there after they had extracted her, cleaned her, and bundled her up. I think I was 12 or 13 at the time. They let me hold her and I just remember her looking up at me with her big brown eyes. She was a very quiet baby, incredibly observant. She just looked up at me as though she was taking in my face, not making a sound. She was so beautiful. I remember feeling so much awe at how beautiful she was. Even thinking about it now is making me all teary eyed. Haha. My cousin's baby was a roughly three years ago, and I just remember thinking how absolutely tiny and adorable he was. He could barely open his eyes, and he kept fidgeting and trying to find his mother. Cutest bub ever. The entire time I was holding him I was terrified I was going to break him. ;( But yeah, I thought he was absolutely gorgeous. <3


----------



## Laguna (Mar 21, 2012)

Newborns have perfect, other-worldly beauty- they are miracles. Cute just scratches the surface. They are beautiful.
:happy:


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

Ok, so right now "no, not in the least" is winning.

Then why do all these people who have babies in real life
bring their kid over to me and expect me to say their
baby is the cutest thing?

And they really do. They come over with the baby and
it's like they're watching you. Expecting. They're waiting
for you to freak out and go, "Oh my God!! That baby is
sooooo adorable! Wow! Gosh! It's so great!"

Whenever someone shows up with their new baby, my
stomach sinks. I don't want to make the new mother feel
bad, and I don't want to be rude. So I go over and say
"Hi," and everything. But I can't do the squealing, or the
standard white lies, such as, "She looks JUST LIKE YOU!"
No she doesn't. She looks like this:










Actually, the dog is cuter.

I'll protect your baby, though. So there's that.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 13, 2009)

Yes!! Even when they're still wrinkly and covered in gooch-goo. Still love them.

They're just so tiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiny!!


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

once all the fluid is cleaned off, yes. I love all babies. I wanna snuggle with them and keep them warm


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

No "it depends" option? Just like any other age group, some are, some definitely are NOT. I have certainly seen some really pretty babies, and some real butt ugly ones.


----------



## turmauge (Jun 14, 2011)

I don't think babies are cute until they learn how to talk. Until then they're screeching stink factories.


----------



## RainyAutumnTwilight (Sep 28, 2012)

I *love *newborns!


----------



## isamanthax (Mar 22, 2016)

OMG FINALLY - in high school, you know when everyone thinks it's the best time to have a child everyone was like "do you think babies are cute" first of all, I _hate_ the word 'baby' and 'babies' makes it even worse. I think they are _not_ cute. But by two they have head hair and the prettiest eyes so they're alright. Besides that horrible two year old stage.


----------



## katemess (Oct 21, 2015)

No. 

Some newborns are cute, but that's rare. Most are flat-out ugly. Shit complexions, squished up faces and ears, dry skin etc.

I know two people who've had babies recently and they're both hideous. But, to be fair, the parents are nothing to look at either.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

Cute only in the sense of being small. 

I've never thought all babies were particularly cute, even after the newborn stage. Some truly do have cute faces, but many don't actually. Certain expressions along with just their smallness can be cute (like their tiny fingers and toes), even if they're not exactly what I would call an actual cute child.


----------



## ninjamagi (Nov 4, 2015)

Babies? Cute? Nah.
They all have a face like they just caught a whiff of a really bad fart (probably their own).


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Some can be cute, but most are ugly. No offence. I didn't think I was cute when I looked at my baby photos.
Its awkward when people come up to you with their baby and say, "This is X! Isn't he so cute!?"
"Yeah... yeah, sure, he's adorable!"
'No ma'am you look like you kidnapped an alien'.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

most people don't think newborns are cute? what the fuck is wrong with you sociopaths? :laughing:


----------



## Miss Bingley (Jun 28, 2013)

I don't know if screaming, red, straight-out-of-the-womb babies are cute, but within a few days they calm down and are adorable! It's the small nose/big eyes ratio - evolved so that adults would find us cute and take care of us instead of abandoning us. I think pretty much all babies are cute, actually.


----------



## marblecloud95 (Aug 12, 2015)

Yes, give me your gentile baby. I need young gentile blood to stay virile.


----------



## Jordgubb (Oct 5, 2013)

Some infants are ugly, others are what you would call cute. 

Are all adult women beautiful? Are all baby animals cute? eh?

I expected my kids to be ugly when they were born. I said "He's so beautiful but that must be the oxytocin speaking". 
Acquaintances said that he was an exceptionally beautiful baby. I said "you have to say that to my face". 

No, not all babies are cute.


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

not the ugly ones. I think people find the idea of newborn cute. with them being helpless and all, saying goo goo ga ga things.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

Not really. Maybe once they're about 10 months old some of them are cute but not newborns.


----------



## LittleHawk (Feb 15, 2011)

Mostly they just look like strange little constipated creatures. 

There's always an exception or two.


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

Newborn babies looks like pissed off, soggy, blue, mushy, aliens. So no. Never.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Ace Face said:


> I don't think they're cute... at all. They have raisin face... all wrinkly and shit. =S I'll look at them after about a month or so when their faces have taken a normal shape... THEN they'll be cute. But fresh out of the squeezer? Noooo... ugly, ugly, ugly, lol. What do you think?


I can't believe you called a vagina a squeezer! When they first come out, aren't they all covered in some sort of placenta cheese? That's kind of gross. 

As a rule, most babies are cute...right up to the point they poo. Then they aren't so cute anymore. We should collect baby poo and drop it on our enemies. They would surrender.


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)

Nah, I don't think so.


----------



## Hei (Jul 8, 2014)

I think it is 50-50 for me


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

_The squeezer. _ :laughin:

Yeah, I think they're ridiculously adorable, even though they look like little smooshy red slimy aliens.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

AddictiveMuse said:


> Newborn babies looks like pissed off, soggy, blue, mushy, aliens. So no. Never.


I'd like to challenge you... there are SOME babies that are uncontrollably cute.










Look at that little thing! :blushed:


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

I find embryos cute, in a "they look like tiny lizards!" sort of way


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

Antipode said:


> I'd like to challenge you... there are SOME babies that are uncontrollably cute.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh those newborns are cute but I mean 'just left the womb' newborns. I'd gross you out and try to find images via a google search but it's not worth it. 

I suppose when I actually have kids I'll be able to kiss my disgusting baby's forehead and not give a shit. Love is weird Antipode.


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

No. I find babies terrifying. When I look at them all I think of is horrible replaying scenarios of them being dropped by someone or aspirating on their own vomit or getting SIDS. I have OCD so that's probably why.

Plus they're kind of gross in general. Like sure babies are cute but then they have that weird soft spot on their heads and they're constantly spraying out some kind of bodily fluid or solid, sometimes multiple ones simultaneously. And making that horrible high pitched screeching sound. Of course the babies can't help being this way, but you can't deny that shit doesn't make you want to gouge your eardrums out.


----------

